# Pic overload from Brillo's first day home!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

I just can't get over how neat he is! I love this little guy! 









Brillo testing my husband's flavor.









Venturing around his pad. (Get it? The Brillo pad... ha!)









"Ohai! Dis teh way out?"









Brillo ball!









Chilling in mommy's lap. <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many good pics!  Love the one with him looking up giving that sad puppy dog look the best.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a little sweetie!


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

Your husband, he has a flavour.

Brillo is so, so cute!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Brillo is so handsome! I love the first pic!! :mrgreen:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you, guys! 

I'll be sure to pass your compliments on to Brillo! I may dare disturb him from more slumber for more hedgie bonding! :>


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Awww...I love the 1st picture. Though. any pic with a tongue out is guaranteed to my favorite.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love, love, love your pictures!! 
Although, I had to look twice on the first one - I thought his foot was in his mouth! :lol: 

Brillo pad = Hilarious!! 

Picture # 4 is just priceless. 

And #5 is just the sweetest thing ever. 

Long story short - I'm in love with your little hedgie.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Brillo is adorable!


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

The cutest little guy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"Brillo Pad" .... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

He 's pretty cute for a scrub brush.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> "Brillo Pad" .... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He 's pretty cute for a scrub brush.


Haha! Yep, the cutest scrub brush I ever had!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! Brillo is a sweetheart! So many cute pics! Keep em coming!


----------

